# 그래서/ 그러니까/ 그러면



## Ladymeri

Hello!
I'd like to know what's the exact difference between 그래서, 그러니까, 그러면 they all mean "so" right?

Thank you in advance


----------



## James Jamez Hamez

I want to show you the feeling of the vocabularies and it might be more clear.
because I'm not a teacher and its hard for me to explain this grammatically.

그래서 - it means like 'so that' and 'so what'? 

when you have a row with someone 
and that guy says "you shouldn't have done that" 
and you can say "so what? 그래서?" 

and as another meaning, when you need to make a excuse and you say
"I shouldn't have done that but I did 'so that' (그래서) you got upset with me....sorry..."

그러니까 - this one is much close to 그래서 but it more focuses on a reason.
"I shouldn't have done that but I did. 'so, by the reason'(그러니까), you got upset with me....sorry..."

"I shouldn't have done that but I did. why? m... 'because' (그러니까) I'm a stupid..."

"I have achieved great buisiness 'so'(그러니까) I'm not working anymore."

그러면 is like it focuses on consequence?

"I shouldn't have done that but I did. 'so what?'(그러면) are you gonna hit me?"
"I did that. 'so'(그러면) I shouldn't have done that?"
"I'm gonna do it so (그러면) I'm gonna be rich."


----------



## Ladymeri

James Jamez Hamez said:


> I want to show you the feeling of the vocabularies and it might be more clear.
> because I'm not a teacher and its hard for me to explain this grammatically.
> 
> 그래서 - it means like 'so that' and 'so what'?
> 
> when you have a row with someone
> and that guy says "you shouldn't have done that"
> and you can say "so what? 그래서?"
> 
> and as another meaning, when you need to make a excuse and you say
> "I shouldn't have done that but I did 'so that' (그래서) you got upset with me....sorry..."
> 
> 그러니까 - this one is much close to 그래서 but it more focuses on a reason.
> "I shouldn't have done that but I did. 'so, by the reason'(그러니까), you got upset with me....sorry..."
> 
> "I shouldn't have done that but I did. why? m... 'because' (그러니까) I'm a stupid..."
> 
> "I have achieved great buisiness 'so'(그러니까) I'm not working anymore."
> 
> 그러면 is like it focuses on consequence?
> 
> "I shouldn't have done that but I did. 'so what?'(그러면) are you gonna hit me?"
> "I did that. 'so'(그러면) I shouldn't have done that?"
> "I'm gonna do it so (그러면) I'm gonna be rich."


Thank you so much. it helped me a lot.


----------



## TeaJessie

Hi,

If I may add to this, 그러니까 is also used in a rhetorical sense, and I agree with *James Jamez Hamez* that sentences really explain best, so here goes:

A: "정말 괜히 말했어... ㅠㅠ" -> "I really shouldn't have said that..."
B: "그러니까..." -> "I know, right..." or before asking why A did it (in either use, it can be replaced by "내 말이...")

In that sense though, it can slightly change meaning depending on the tone you say it on. If you sound a bit reproachful, then it would be something you say before asking "Why on Earth did you do it, then?", but if you sound like you understand A, and you feel for him/her, then it would be similar to "I know, right..." in English.


----------

